# Hexagonal Skewb Barrel "Hexaskewb" Mod. A modding first?



## Hyperbolics (Mar 11, 2017)

I made this hexagonal skewb mod. I'm pretty sure that I'm the first person to make this, but please let me know if I'm not. If I'm first, that gives me naming rights, so I'd call it a "Hexaskewb". Unless that name's already taken, in which case I'll have to come up with something else. Anyway, here's the video:




Here are some photos of it fully stickered:
   
Let me know what you think of it!


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 11, 2017)

Very very cool! Can't wait to see it fully stickered.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 11, 2017)

Great video! Keep up the good work


----------



## Hyperbolics (Mar 12, 2017)

I've updated the post with some pictures now!


----------

